# BS or what



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I was on another site reading some stuff from a few mudders and the one guy went on to say that his rincon has 90 HP with just a cam and piston sounds like crock of s*** to me so what do you think?


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats definitely BS!! Stock rincons only have 38.5 hp. Prolly no way they would even make 45 hp with cam and pistons!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

agreed B.S.!!!,,,,,even with a cam an bigbore it would be no match for the brute!!!!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe with a brute pulling it lol


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

YA! I call total B.S. on that one.....tell him to prove it! He can youtube it under LIAR.


----------



## riverside20 (Apr 23, 2010)

BS!!.. Would like to see it though haha


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah that's BS.. My 840 is only pushing around the mid 70's !!! It would take a big bore AND nitrous to get those numbers...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

J2! said:


> Yeah that's BS.. My 840 is only pushing around the mid 70's !!! It would take a big bore AND nitrous to get those numbers...


and a NON- honda atv :bigok:


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I was rding with a guy that had a '09 grizzly 700 and he said it had enough motor work to have 109 horsepower, but he still had a stock pipe. Oh yea, and it can go handlebar deep without snorkels.
:bsflag:
That was back when I had my Rincon. We'll see if it will hang wit my brute.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I call BS cause at under 40Hp you need a lot of motor work plus something like this to make that kind of HP, not to mention high performance parts...

http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/fundy-performance-sports/101480-new-trp-supercharger-thread.html


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

BS all the way lol !!

I was on another site and a guy told me he could do 150 km/h (sorry im canadian and dont know MPH for you American boys and girls lol) on his stock Outlander 800. Told him to prove it,he couldn't.


----------

